# BB or GTiR?



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Im thinking of doing an SR20DET swap for my GA16DE... I noticed that swapJDM has a BlueBird engine for $1700 and the GTiR for $2100... whats the HP difference between the two? is there any? theres gotta be a reason for the GTiR will gouging my wallet more...


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

205 HP in the Bluebird
235Hp in the GTi-R
GTi-R is the better motor..
I'm running the bluebird!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

thanks a lot... does the GTiR have a topmount intercooler? if so, would I have to relocate it or does it fit? where did you get your engine from? if you dont mind my asking what was the final $$$ total, including the engine, all necessary parts and part changes, and installation?... how long did the installation take?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

GTi-R TMIC wont fit in a B14. to tall. BBDET TMIC will fit. better off getting an aftermarket FMIC anyways cause we dont exactly have the hood scoops that japanese cars have. just guess but maybe $3500+/- for everything including installation.

there is a lot more info on this forum on both the BBDET and GTi-R DET. bust a search


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

GTiR has a larger T28 turbo compared ot the BB's T25, plus beefier rods, stronger cap bearings, and individual throttle bodies for each cylinder, plus other minor changes. Mid to low 13's easily possible with appropriate front mount IC, and that's at relatively mild boost levels. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

GTiR also has 8.3:1 compression compared to 8.5:1 on BB

higher boost


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i say go with the BBDET and save $400 and put it towards parts(almost half of a Turbo right there) if you are gonna build. but if you are gonna stock'it then GTi-R all the way. just my $.02


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

another thing to think of in the gti-r/bb debate is the transmission. if you buy the gti-r engine and have a 1.6 in your car already then you are going to have to buy a transmission since the gti-r is awd...where as w/the bluebird you dont have to worry about that.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

With eather motor you will need the sr20 tranny. And axles and harness and ecu and................


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

if your going to swap and leave it stock, GTIR, if your going to upgrade, BB.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

se-r-57 said:


> *With eather motor you will need the sr20 tranny. And axles and harness and ecu and................ *


most places you buy a det from though come with the transmission. thats what i was refferring to.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

so Ive asked this before but havent really got a resounding reply.... what am I lookin at for the grand total of this thing? also, would it be better to buy the entire front clip or the engine 'package'? is it cheaper in the long run to do it that way or am I just paying more for some leftovers that I wont need?....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if u can find a whole front clip that would be your best bet. the front clip will have everything you need to do the swap except maybe axles


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *most places you buy a det from though come with the transmission. thats what i was refferring to. *


Ooookay, now not to sound like a complete sped but Im confused. You said I would need axles for the GTiR swap but the next post sounds like you were just referrinng to the tranny.... obviously I need the trans but do I or dont I need the axles?.... Please be gracious and dont try to type while rolling your eyes (makes for alot of typos!)....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you will need new axles for sure if you are swapping in any kind of sr20de. my post about the transmission is saying that if you buy a gti-r engine that comes with a transmission, you will need to buy a fwd sr20 transmission. but if you buy a bb det with a transmission you can use it bc it is fwd. hope this clearsthat up


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah that clears it up - thanks..... NEbody know how much $$$ I'm gonna be humped for axles? grrrrr...


----------



## saucemaxx (Jan 21, 2003)

Some BB DET's come with AWD trannys, mine did, also the GTiR has a higher flowing head. If you are budget conscious I would go with the BB DET, nothing wrong with it. If you are going to run high boost, don't forget to budget for a tranny build, clutch, FMIC, BOV, Boost Controller..exc. Do some homework, and figure out what boost levels you want to run, I was surprised when I went over $5,000 in parts, but she is built strong, I did blow a few tranies, and axels. Nothing worse than getting the swap done, going out and cracking the tranny case, or stripping 2nd gear, or blowing the dif, or the turbo... damn I have spent a lot of money

My advice before doing the swap is think about the fact that this will be a real project car from now on. I don't want to discourage you from doing it, I love my DET, but i needed to get a winter car/daily driver. Also if you are not a mechanic, think about the fact that a lot of shops might not know how to work on the car from this point on.

Just my two cents


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

sauce made some good points you need to consider. the axles arent expensive at all. mine were $100 for the pair. you can use se-r axles.


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi every body just having a look around On other forums i'm known as SIR GTIR so what are you putting the engine into first of all or did it miss that


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

96 200sx....


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

one thing i read also is that thr GTIR is harder to find parts for... this is where i looked and got a lot of answers for all my Question's
http://sr20deforum.com
http://www.jgycustoms.com/


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> * but if you buy a bb det with a transmission you can use it bc it is fwd. hope this clearsthat up *


Both the BB and GTi-R are AWD. never heard of a FWD BB or GTi-R. either motor u will need an sr20 tranny. as for the front clip idea.... if u have access to a local junkyard call them and see if they have an se-r. might be cheaper this way. but either way, i would look into it. if that doesnt work out then get the clip.

JGY could answer a lot of yer questions

also www.car-part.com is a big help in finding stock parts.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

there were fwd bb's and pulsars.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

anybody else heard of a FWD BB or GTi-R? ive never even seen one for sale. could u post where u got this info.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12834&highlight=FWD+SR20DET


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

www.swapjdm.com


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

im betting that is either a typo or they include an SE-R transmission. i have neither seen nor heard of a FWD DET


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

here it is.... this is from swapjdm.

From : 
"Swap JDM" <[email protected]> 
To : 
""Brad Ropke"" <[email protected]> 

Subject : 
Re: sr20det 

Date : 
Tue, 8 Apr 2003 20:46:34 -0700 

Reply Reply All Forward Delete Put in Folder...InboxSent MessagesDraftsTrash Canresearch coursestuff Printer Friendly Version 

Hi Brad,

Your right, there are no FWD SR20DET's. What we mean is, there the one's
you would want to buy for a FWD application.

No, we do not include a FWD transmission.

Thanks for your inquiry, if you have any other questions, please let us
know.

www.SwapJDM.com


----------

